# Love and .22LR - HD VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it possible to fall head over heels in love on your first date? Well, I think it is and I surely have fallen in love with my Ruger SR22 after putting several hundred rounds through it in the past few days.

Have any of you purchased the Ruger SR22? How are you liking it? Ammo issues? Favorite ammo?

I think the Ruger SR22 is an amazingly good little shooter.

*



*


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I got one about a week ago, love it to death! I got the one with the Crimson Trace laser on it also. Today I tuned the sights in to be dead accurate. Pushing CCI through it (even though more expensive than others) really makes the blowback better each shot. Love the safety features and take down tab. The takedown leaves the barrel in tact, which is nice, but I personally like taking the barrel out so that I can make sure its clean or to clear obstructions. The only thing I have heard bad is the takedown level was plastic which could break, but that was just by someones comments on youtube (couldn't find any more information on it though). Thanks for sharing!


----------

